# Black Diamond Blasting Sand



## Leeatl

I know this has been beat to death and I have searched the forum and read a 100 threads . I was about convinced to use it when I read this thread.......

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...ssion/182293-black-diamond-20-40-closeup.html

I am concerned about the "wire" , "glass rods" , found in it . Does anyone have anymore input about that ? Thanks ,
Lee


----------



## burr740

Some of that stuff is scattered about but Ive never found it to be a problem. Been using 20/40 for a few years in several different tanks

All with very happy cories


----------



## CowBoYReX

I've never found anything in any of the bags I have gotten


----------



## Leeatl

Thanks for the pics . Does some of that stuff come out when it is washed ? I guess I am just over protective...lol


----------



## burr740

Leeatl said:


> Thanks for the pics . Does some of that stuff come out when it is washed ? I guess I am just over protective...lol


Only what floats will come out in the rinse, dust mainly. And there's a lot of it so best to rinse it thoroughly.


----------



## Leeatl

Thanks for the comments so far . I may give it a try . There is a Tractor Supply about 3 miles from me .


----------



## roadmaster

20/40 grit for me as well.30/60 grit is finer.
I too saw the photo a couple year's ago.
Could have been just something that found it's way into that particular bag/batch or..staged .
I found a mouse on my whopper from Burger King,(not really) but would happily settle out of court, for free whopper's for life.


----------



## rebelbuck1993

i have it in my 75g almost a year now with no problems, 20/40 grit from tractor supply. just make sure to rise it very well. i just rescaped my tank last week and here's what it looks like 1hr after a rescape







[/URL][/IMG]
and here is what it looks like when the tank is settled older photo 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thedood

Count me in the good luck with bdbs column. I use 30/60 as it is whats available locally. I also have cory who are doing well in it.


----------



## Leeatl

I decided to try it , but , my TS is out of BDBS....:frown2: . Guess I will have to wait till next week .


----------



## Leeatl

Went to another TS and got a bag of 20/40 . Will start on the redo tomorrow , so here is a before pic......I decided to try it on my 10 gal fry/plant grow out tank first . If I like it I may do my 75 .


----------



## Raith

I presume these are safe, yeah? [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Black-Diamond-Blasting-Abrasive-Misc/dp/B0000AXAUQ?ie=UTF8&keywords=black%20diamond%20sand&qid=1461454629&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Black Diamond Blasting Abrasive [Misc.]: Home Improvement[/ame]


----------



## Leeatl

I am not sure that is the same stuff , but shipping will be a killer . Try to find a Northern Tool or Tractor Supply locally .


----------



## Leeatl

So got the redo done . Took about 2 hours . I found nothing in the BDBS but the grit and some larger pieces that I just sifted out . It did take a lot of rinsing . Once in the tank it settled quickly in about 30 mins . It is almost crystal clear again now about 3 hours after done . I like the look and it is much easier to plant in . Thanks to all for helping with my concerns and giving me the confidence to try it . I recommend BDBS to all with planted tanks .
Here is a pic about an hour after finishing . The MTS and Ramshorns don't know what to do yet , but the fish love it....lol


----------



## rebelbuck1993

Raith said:


> I presume these are safe, yeah? Amazon.com: Black Diamond Blasting Abrasive [Misc.]: Home Improvement


yes same thing i use but the 20/40 version which is bigger grain(this is what you will want), 30/60 is way to fine if you have sand sifters it will be everywhere because how light it is. i use the 30/60 in my sand blaster for soft metals because how small it is and it almosts breaks down to dust afterwards


----------



## Lonestarbandit

burr740 said:


> Some of that stuff is scattered about but Ive never found it to be a problem. Been using 20/40 for a few years in several different tanks
> 
> All with very happy cories


Look at those barbells on those cories clearly not suffering!


----------



## mageikman32

rebelbuck1993 said:


> i have it in my 75g almost a year now with no problems, 20/40 grit from tractor supply. just make sure to rise it very well. i just rescaped my tank last week and here's what it looks like 1hr after a rescape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> and here is what it looks like when the tank is settled older photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


What substrate you using under the black sand or are you using 100% only black sand 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpathian

I have 20/40 in my tanks, looking at keeping shell dwellers, would the 20/40 be too big for them to move around and make their homes?


----------



## MtAnimals

Carpathian said:


> I have 20/40 in my tanks, looking at keeping shell dwellers, would the 20/40 be too big for them to move around and make their homes?


nope,it's pretty small.I set up a tank with it as a cap over MGOCPM,rinsed it in a bucket while stirring it with my hands,didn't get any cuts,no foreign material either.

it did leave an oily looking residue that washed out with plain water on the bucket though.


----------



## Carpathian

MtAnimals said:


> nope,it's pretty small.I set up a tank with it as a cap over MGOCPM,rinsed it in a bucket while stirring it with my hands,didn't get any cuts,no foreign material either.
> 
> it did leave an oily looking residue that washed out with plain water on the bucket though.


I've bought six bags of this stuff and use it in all my tanks. It does require a bit of rinsing as you stated but I find it excellent to plant in and fairly easy to clean. I just wasn't sure about the shell dwellers as I've never kept them and thought they might be happier with the finer grade as my tractor supply stocks both. Thanks for the reply


----------



## MtAnimals

Carpathian said:


> I've bought six bags of this stuff and use it in all my tanks. It does require a bit of rinsing as you stated but I find it excellent to plant in and fairly easy to clean. I just wasn't sure about the shell dwellers as I've never kept them and thought they might be happier with the finer grade as my tractor supply stocks both. Thanks for the reply


I've never kept shell dwellers either...but the fine stuff is so small I'd think it might cause other problems,I don't see how any fish would have a problem moving this stuff,do you?


----------



## Ben Belton

Anyone reading this have a 75gal? How much did you use, and what depth did it come to?

Thanks


----------



## Leeatl

Try this . I use the silica sand setting and it always gets me really close for the Black Diamond.....

Substrate Calculator


----------



## Ben Belton

Leeatl said:


> Try this . I use the silica sand setting and it always gets me really close for the Black Diamond.....
> 
> Substrate Calculator


Thanks!.... I think. Now I dread washing all this


----------



## Nlewis

Ben Belton said:


> Thanks!.... I think. Now I dread washing all this


LOl, don't even wash it anymore. Dump it in, fill with water and 100% water change.


----------



## Greggz

Nlewis said:


> LOl, don't even wash it anymore. Dump it in, fill with water and 100% water change.


Agree with Nlewis. I changed my substrate over to BDBS about a year ago. Might not be popular, but dumped it right into the tank. Did a couple of water changes, and everything was just fine.


----------



## Leeatl

Yea I have a standard 75 and it says 200lbs for 4 inch depth , but 4 bags @ $9 a bag no biggie . I just wash it in a bucket like some have said and I have read some use a pillow case to rinse it in . It doesn't take as long as you might think.....lol


----------



## Carpathian

Ben Belton said:


> Anyone reading this have a 75gal? How much did you use, and what depth did it come to?
> 
> Thanks


I originally put two bags in and it worked just fine. I didn't use any dirt just BDS. I later added a 1/4-1/2 bag more just to build my scape up a bit. I'd buy three if that's the only tank you have. If your dirting then 3 should be plenty. If you've got the extra dough and multiple tanks buy a fourth bag, you'll want it in more than just the 75 and it's not bad to have a bit extra just in case you wanna change things up.


----------



## sayn3ver

Not to hijack but I have a tractor supply close by. They have the stuff in stock but they have a medium and a fine listed without any mention of the grits listed like you guys are showing. 

Any correlation and does one do better than the other? I have used eco complete in the past, Ada aquasoil and one of those turf builder baked clay products (can't remember the name).


----------



## MtAnimals

sayn3ver said:


> Not to hijack but I have a tractor supply close by. They have the stuff in stock but they have a medium and a fine listed without any mention of the grits listed like you guys are showing.
> 
> Any correlation and does one do better than the other? I have used eco complete in the past, Ada aquasoil and one of those turf builder baked clay products (can't remember the name).


you want the medium.It'll have the size on the bag,IE: 20/40.


----------



## Leeatl

+1 to what MtAnimals said .


----------



## sayn3ver

Is the fine too powdery to plant in? Or is it just a water clouding mess? 

I wish I could get soilmaster select again. I had a 50lb bag around for awhile and used it up in some rose pots I made up a few years ago after I exited the hobby for a hiatus.


----------



## roadmaster

30/60 grit work's ,but is finer than 20/40 grit and the 20/40 grit hold's stem plant's in place better IMHO


----------



## Novarius

Has anyone used this stuff with Dwarf shrimp? Neo's to be precise.
I was debating snagging a few bags for my new 20 longs (I got 8!) that need substrate for shrimp, while doing split builds with a portion dedicated to amazonia in each tank to help buffer.
Thought I'd ask on an existing post!


----------



## natemcnutty

Novarius said:


> Has anyone used this stuff with Dwarf shrimp? Neo's to be precise.
> I was debating snagging a few bags for my new 20 longs (I got 8!) that need substrate for shrimp, while doing split builds with a portion dedicated to amazonia in each tank to help buffer.
> Thought I'd ask on an existing post!


I have kept cherries and CRS (separate tanks) for over a year and a half with it. Couldn't afford anything else at the time, and even now, I would rather put money toward other things.


----------



## Novarius

natemcnutty said:


> I have kept cherries and CRS (separate tanks) for over a year and a half with it. Couldn't afford anything else at the time, and even now, I would rather put money toward other things.


Anything growing in it?


----------



## natemcnutty

Novarius said:


> Anything growing in it?


Oh yeah, everything I've put in there so far. Gone from low tech to what I would call medium tech (15ppm CO2 with 60ish PAR).


----------



## MtAnimals

natemcnutty said:


> Oh yeah, everything I've put in there so far. Gone from low tech to what I would call medium tech (15ppm CO2 with 60ish PAR).


Looks beautiful!


----------



## natemcnutty

MtAnimals said:


> Looks beautiful!


Thanks! I love the colors from 7-9 on the 24/7. Growth could be better if my wife would let me change off the 24/7 cycle, but she just loves watching the transitions throughout the day


----------



## clownplanted

natemcnutty said:


> Thanks! I love the colors from 7-9 on the 24/7. Growth could be better if my wife would let me change off the 24/7 cycle, but she just loves watching the transitions throughout the day




lol that's funny. Glad I do not have to with mine. Good thing I never did the 24/7 demo for her or she may do the same thing. Maybe she will be willing to negotiate? I do 24/7 from 6-8. Then full from 8-4. Then back on 24/7 from 4-9. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

